# Under Gravel Jets



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tried implementing an Under Gravel Jet? It's like an Undergravel Filter but in reverse so it keeps waste in the water column so a filter can filter it out. My aim is to have less waste on the bottom of the tank and out of sight.

I have a 100 Gallon Tank (60" L x 24" D x 18" W). I'm currently filter with an old Fluval 403 & a Rena XP3's. I have another XP3, and it's impeller is finicky and I need to replace it. I took out all my gravel and was planning on moving to Pool Filter Sand or any dark coloured sand.

Here are some related links:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets_scoops.php





Wondering if it'd be more effective to use a wavemaker or just play with spraybars?


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

That depends, if you have a planted tank, then that waste is useful. Plants use part of it as fertilizer and also helps decreasing the ph.
If you have a fish only or a african ciclids tank, then go ahead. It should work fine if substrate is not sand. If you, use a small pump, otherwise you'll have a sandstorm inside.
If your impeler is broken, you can easily replace the metal part of it by getting a few of the electrods used for welding. You can purchase them here por like a dollar each. You put them in a well fixed drill and patiently press some sandpaper on them while spinning until you take all the covering out. You should be able to use them now. From 1 electrod you can get up to 3-4 impelers.


----------



## Rhomadeas (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you happen to know which number of electrode you used? It would need to be a stainless one but the diameter is the finicky part.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't know electrodes came in different sizes. At least here you get just 1 tipe of electrode.


----------



## martini (Mar 21, 2014)

Rhomadeas said:


> Do you happen to know which number of electrode you used? It would need to be a stainless one but the diameter is the finicky part.


 I would think you would be okay with a 308 series stainless electrode, but you could go to a 316. Depending on the diameter of the impeller shaft i would image a 3/32" or 1/8". Likely the 3/32" i would think.

hope that helps a bit!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Might be easier to get a length of TIG wire the right diameter.


----------



## Rhomadeas (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

damianrosario2000 said:


> Didn't know electrodes came in different sizes. At least here you get just 1 tipe of electrode.


Your talking to SHAFT not the impeller...To make this shaft from stainless steel electrode the easy way is lay it flat on a hard surface and hit smash the coating out , when all out then sand it down till smooth..and yes electrodes comes in sizes..... cheers


----------



## martini (Mar 21, 2014)

Bill D is on the right path suggesting using tig wire, negates having to knock of the flux coating. Stainless filler isnt cheap and for this particular application you certainly wouldnt need a box of it. call around to local welding shops and see if any of them happen to stock 3 series stainless filler and ask if you can buy a single length of it for a craft project.


----------



## RD66 (Jan 20, 2013)

martini said:


> Bill D is on the right path suggesting using tig wire, negates having to knock of the flux coating. Stainless filler isnt cheap and for this particular application you certainly wouldnt need a box of it. call around to local welding shops and see if any of them happen to stock 3 series stainless filler and ask if you can buy a single length of it for a craft project.


Never saw a TIG wire that has flux coating. Perhaps you mean STICK welding electrode.

You can buy one TIG ER308L stainless filler rod 3/32" (2.4mm) 1lb for about $7
1lb = qty. ~50 of 36" long rods
and most welding shops will sell you qty.1 - for less than $0.50 or even free.


----------

